# dualboot mit windows 8.1

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

leider braucht meine bessere Hälfte win auf unserem notebook.

Gibts da Erfahrungen oder noch besser ein HowTo für den Dualboot mit neueren Windosen?

Ich werde wohl um UEFI boot nicht herum kommen  :Sad: 

----------

## schmidicom

Wenn bereits eine ESP [1] vorhanden ist nutzt Windows diese auch und installiert dort seinen eigenen Bootloader ohne dabei bestehende EFI-Programme wie einen GRUB zu entfernen. Der grössere Aufwand dürfte wohl eher die Umstellungen einer bereits existierenden Gentoo-Installation auf UEFI sein, denn dazu muss die boot Partition (falls eine vorhanden) in eine ESP umfunktioniert werden.

Aber Windows braucht kein UEFI (zumindest noch nicht) um zu starten, also kann jeder bootloader mit Hilfe eines Chainloads ein sekundäres Windows laden.

[1] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EFI_System_partition

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table

----------

## py-ro

Naja, mit Windows stimmt das so halb, es kommt auf die Partitionierung an. Windows 8 arbeitet auf einer MBR Partitionierten Festplatte nur im BIOS Modus und auf einer nach dem GPT Schema nur im EFI Modus.

----------

## tazinblack

Danke für die Tipps.

Ich denke ich hab jetzt ne Lösung mit der ich leben kann.

Das Problem ist, dass mein Notebook zwar einen Legacy Boot Mode hat, aber der schaltet den UEFI Bootmode nicht ab.

Das ist nur ein fallback. Wenn beim booten kein UEFI taugliches System gefunden wird, wird klassisch gebootet.

Das wird dann zum Problem, wenn man Windows wie bisher immer zuerst installiert. Man kann zwar Linux installieren, aber ohne UEFI wird das nicht gefunden und der fallback findet nicht statt, da ja die Windose UEFI macht.

Es bleibt leider nichts anderes übrig, als dem Linux auch UEFI an zu gewöhnen. 

Leider kann man es trotzdem nicht als default boot einstellen. Geht im Bios nicht.

Da unterstützt er nur OS Boot Manager, und der ist Windows.

Man muss also immer ne F Taste Drücken beim Boot für Linux  :Sad: 

Die Variante mit Linux zuerst hab ich nicht probiert. Das könnte aber die Lösung sein.

UEFI hat halt den Charme, dass man direkt den Kernel lädt, also ohne Grub auskommt.

Also wäre wohl die Variante mit Linux zuerst aber trotzdem GPT Partitionierung die richtige für mich.

Da ich sowieso noch das DVD Laufwerk durch ne SSD ersetzen will, werde ich wohl demnächst nochmal neu installieren.

Da muss ich aber erst den passenden Adapter für finden.

----------

## schmidicom

Wenn du im UEFI eigenen Setup die Startreihenfolge nicht verändern kannst dann geht es aber mit ziemlicher Sicherheit unter Linux mit dem kleinen Programm efibootmgr (Ist in dem zweiten Link von mir beschrieben). Auch würde ich dir empfehlen auf deiner ESP die EFI-Shell von Tianocore zu installieren denn damit kannst du den Linux-Kernel mit alternativen Parametern starten.

https://github.com/tianocore/edk2/tree/master/ShellBinPkg/UefiShell

Hier mal als Beispiel wie ich es bei mir gemacht habe:

```
master ~ # parted -l

Modell: ATA OCZ-AGILITY3 (scsi)

Festplatte  /dev/sda:  120GB

Sektorgröße (logisch/physisch): 512B/512B

Partitionstabelle: gpt

Disk Flags: 

Nummer  Anfang  Ende   Größe  Dateisystem  Name    Flags

 1      1049kB  200MB  199MB  fat32        ESP     boot

 2      200MB   120GB  120GB  ext4         gentoo

Modell: ATA WDC WD5002AALX-0 (scsi)

Festplatte  /dev/sdb:  500GB

Sektorgröße (logisch/physisch): 512B/512B

Partitionstabelle: gpt

Disk Flags: 

Nummer  Anfang  Ende    Größe   Dateisystem  Name                          Flags

 1      1049kB  2097kB  1049kB               LDM metadata partition

 2      2097kB  135MB   133MB                Microsoft reserved partition  msftres

 3      135MB   210GB   210GB   ntfs         LDM data partition

 4      210GB   500GB   290GB   ntfs         LDM data partition
```

```
master ~ # efibootmgr -v

BootCurrent: 0001

Timeout: 3 seconds

BootOrder: 0001,0002,0000

Boot0000  Windows Boot Manager  HD(1,800,5f000,ceaad775-59f6-447f-a9e7-ebb341356308)File(\EFI\Microsoft\Boot\bootmgfw.efi)WINDOWS.........x...B.C.D.O.B.J.E.C.T.=.{.9.d.e.a.8.6.2.c.-.5.c.d.d.-.4.e.7.0.-.a.c.c.1.-.f.3.2.b.3.4.4.d.4.7.9.5.}...e................                                                                                                     

Boot0001* Gentoo Linux  HD(1,800,5f000,ceaad775-59f6-447f-a9e7-ebb341356308)File(\efi\gentoo\bzImage.efi)                                                                          

Boot0002  UEFI Shell    HD(1,800,5f000,ceaad775-59f6-447f-a9e7-ebb341356308)File(\efi\shell\Shell.efi)
```

EDIT:

Übrigens der kleine SYSLINUX kann seit Version 6 auch EFI, falls dir also ein Bootloader mit Kernelparameter zwischen UEFI und Linux lieber ist wäre der sicher auch interessant. Leider habe ich aber noch nicht herausgefunden wie die Konfig dabei aussehen muss und welche Bedingungen erfüllt sein müssen damit SYSLINUX in diesem Modus benutzbar wird.

EDIT2:

Wie ich gerade herausgefunden habe kann auch das UEFI die Boot-Parameter an den Kernel übergeben aber dafür muss man sich bei der Erstellung des Eintrags etwas mehr mühe geben:

```
echo 'DEINE BOOT PARAMETER' | iconv -f ascii -t ucs2 | efibootmgr --create --gpt --disk /dev/sda --part 1 --label "Gentoo Linux" --loader "\\efi\\gentoo\\bzImage.efi" --append-binary-args -
```

----------

## tazinblack

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Naja, mit Windows stimmt das so halb, es kommt auf die Partitionierung an. Windows 8 arbeitet auf einer MBR Partitionierten Festplatte nur im BIOS Modus und auf einer nach dem GPT Schema nur im EFI Modus.

 

Hat mich jetzt doch interessiert...

Also wenn ich klassisch Linux installiere in MRB Mode lässt sich Windows 8.1 nicht installieren!

Es kommt der Hinweis: "Auf EFI Systemen kann Windows nur auf GPT-Datenträgern installiert werden"  :Sad: 

Sehr hässlich also.

Es soll wohl die Möglichkeit geben, das Ganze als Hybrid zu betreiben -> http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/GRUB2#Hybrid_GPT.2FMBR

Aber das will ich mir nicht antun.

Also wieder alles runter und auf Start...

----------

## tazinblack

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Wenn du im UEFI eigenen Setup die Startreihenfolge nicht verändern kannst dann geht es aber mit ziemlicher Sicherheit unter Linux mit dem kleinen Programm efibootmgr (Ist in dem zweiten Link von mir beschrieben). 

 

Ja, das geht! Ich kann die Reihenfolge per efibootmgr so setzen, dass standardmäßig Linux bootet  :Smile: 

Leider setzt Windows sich nach jedem Windowsboot wieder auf Platz eins  :Sad: (((

Nach der Anleitung -> http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/UEFI_Gentoo_Quick_Install_Guide Linux zu installieren bekomme ich auch nicht zum booten.

Ich kann zwar mit dem efibootmgr Gentoo ins Bootmenu schreiben und sehe es auch mit efibootmgr -v.

Beim Booten ist es dann weg. Nach dem Neustart per EFI und Kernel vom Stick ist es dann mit efibootmgr -v auch nicht mehr zu sehen.

Bleibt wie es aussieht wohl doch nur die Variante erst Windows dann Linux. Das hatte ja funktioniert.

Geht das in Kombination mit der UefiShell?

Naja, einen Versuch wag ich noch mit Linux zuerst. Ich glaub das Problem ist dass parted zwar eine ESI Partition anlegt, diese aber als NTFS typisiert, auch wenn ich sage er soll fat32 machen. Könnte ein Bug sein?!?

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Du musst die Windows DVD natürlich im Legacy Modus starten um es auf einem MBR Datenträger zu installieren, wenn das Setup unter UEFI gestartet wurde geht das nicht, dann brauchst du Gpt.

Ich habe für solch ein Uefi Setup damals Gummiboot benutzt (In der Secure Boot Version) und damit Windows oder Grub gestartet (Je nach dem) auch kannst du beim Kompilieren des Kernels die Startparameter schon fest mit einkompilieren (Sehr hilfreich bei einem direkten Laden).

Seit ich Windows 8 bzw. 8.1 habe, lasse ich Linux darunter in einer Hyper-V VM laufen  :Smile:  Da brauche ich nix mehr mit Dual-Boot  :Very Happy: 

----------

## schmidicom

Also normalerweise verändert Windows die Bootreihenfolge im UEFI nur einmal und zwar bei der Installation oder beim Upgrade von 8 zu 8.1, also würde ich eher davon ausgehen das etwas mit deinem UEFI nicht stimmt vor allem wenn es die Einträge nach dem Abschalten verliert. Und wenn diese Vermutung richtig ist solltest du besser vorsichtig sein denn es gab mal von Samsung ein paar Geräte mit fehlerhaftem UEFI wo der pstore vom Linux-Kernel teile des UEFI überschrieben konnte was die Geräte zu einem nutzlosen Briefbeschwerer machte.

----------

## tazinblack

Ich versuchs jetzt noch weiteres Mal.

Dieses mal aber mit gdisk anstatt parted.

Mal sehen. Hab auch noch das Bios auf den letzten Stand upgedatet.

Das Notebook ist nicht von Samsung, die hatten noch keine Haswell CPUs.

Hab mich zwecks Preis/Leistung dieses Mal für ein HP entschieden.

----------

## tazinblack

Mal ne andere Frage: Verwendet ihr die EFI Partition als /boot, oder hängt ihr sie nur an /boot/efi an?

Und falls zweiteres, habt ihr dann noch eine weitere Partition nur für /boot oder liegt das dann mit auf der Systempartition?

----------

## schmidicom

Ich binde meine ESP unter /boot ein, allerdings nicht automatisch sondern nur dann wenn es nötig ist, denn der Kernel muss ja sowieso dort liegen wenn das UEFI ihn direkt laden soll.

```
cat /etc/fstab

...

/dev/sda1               /boot           vfat            noauto          1 2

...
```

----------

## tazinblack

... jetzt hab ich beides zur Auswahl, wenn ich beim Booten F9 drücke.

Mein Problem war wohl das hier -> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1310413

Allerdings ist nach jedem Booten das Windows wieder default. 

Komisch finde ich auch, dass man zwar die Bootoptionen sieht, wenn man F9 drückt, diese aber im Bios nicht sichtbar sind.

Wer sich den Mist bloß wieder ausgedacht hat?

Laut Google bin ich aber wohl nicht der einzige, bei dem Windows die Bootlist immer wieder auf sich umbiegt.

Eigentlich sollte man das großspurig bei der EU Kartellbehörde einkippen.

Das ist ja wohl eindeutig eine Benachteiligung der Konkurrenz.

So langsam glaub ich, das war mein letztes Windows.

So, nach dem das jetzt einigermaßen läuft, dann ich mich an die Grafik machen. Da werde ich mich wohl mit dem nvidia optimus Zeugs rumärgern müssen.

Das hat bei der Linux Erstinstallation auf dieser Kiste auch nicht out of the box getan. Hatte irgendwie 5 grafik devices mit 5 displays.

Vielen Dank mal für eure Hilfe!

War wie immer sehr hilfreich!

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Fällt mir gerade wieder ein  :Smile: 

Bei mir hat Windows 8 die Bootreihenfolge bei jedem Start wieder auf den Windows Bootloader gesetzt (Ist wohl unter Windows 8 unter UEFI so), die Lösung für mich war wie gesagt Gummiboot und diesen dann unter Windows als Standard Bootloader einzurichten.

http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/installing.html#windows

Diese Anleitung hatte mir dabei geholfen, musste nur den Befehl zum überschreiben des Standard windows bootloaders anpassen, man könnte hier natürlich auch grub oder einen anderen nehmen, allerdings gibt es von gummiboot eine angepasste Version für Secure Boot mit der man dann auch unsignierte Bootloader/Kernel in einem Secure Boot Environment starten kann.

War damals sehr Praktisch, hier nochmal ein Link zu gummiboot (Du könntest dafür natürlich auch refind nehmen, das hat aber keine Secure Boot unterstützung, außerdem gefiel mir persönlich gummiboot besser  :Smile:  ):

http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/gummiboot/

----------

